# Virgins in France



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello all.
Do they exist? I thought this would draw your attention. My other half and I are hoping to travel to France, in early summer this year, our first time. Hence, the title. I have ordered “France Passion”, and “All the Aires France”, the latter which has just dropped on my doorstep as I’m typing this. I would be grateful, if any of you well -seasoned travellers to France could point me in the right direction, with regards of where to go, and what to see, on our first trip. We are hoping to do a fortnight in mid- May, and have no plans, although I would like to visit Mont St. Michael sometime, although it doesn’t have to be on our first trip. We did 3 weeks in Holland, Germany, and Luxembourg last year, so I am used to travelling on the other side of the road, also having driven to Germany several times in our car over the years. Anyway, won’t bore you anymore, any info, gratefully received. Many thanks. BillyS


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

We will be the same, first timers! So will also be interested in the replies

At the moment we are undecided on whether to go late May or early September 

Kay


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There will be plenty of members offering advice and recommendations so I'll get my one in quickly.

I note that you've travelled a bit before so not a complete virgin but please do not try and see the whole of France in your 2 weeks.

2 weeks is not long and if you try to go too far south or south west you could spend your entire trip driving.

I'd recommend you pick one or two areas, not too far away, and have a relaxing trip getting to know them - save the rest for the following years.

That's my two pennyworth


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

*Virgins In France*

Many thanks TonyT


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry, it appears to be in the wrong Section, should have been in the General/Travel section. Don't know how to move it. BillyS


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Billys,
As per Tony, don't try to do too much. Better to just go a few miles and have a great trip than to spend all your time driving.
Why not start off with a gentle tour down the north coast stopping off at places you find interesting as you drive? I'd limit your planning to the rough direction to drive in and, depending on the arrival time of your ferry, where to stay on the first night. After that just let the spirit guide you!

Aires we like include:
- Quend Plage
- Le Touquet (Basse Nautique)
- St Valery en Caux
- La Mailleraye sur Seine

Just enjoy yourself and have fun - that's the only requirement!

Bill


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

*Virgins In France*

Many thanks Bill_OR
BillyS


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

As you are planning to go out of the school holidays the ACSI CAMPING card could be useful if you want to use sites at all.
Also be aware that there is a very good network of Municipal Campsites which are often in small towns and villages. Quite basic but usually clean and all you need really. - see link below.
http://www.camping-municipal.org/index.htm

Enjoy - I know we always do.

This year we will be the "virgins in Spain" so know how you feel
Its exciting isn't it!

Sorry if this is like teaching granny to suck eggs as you must know about these things having toured els ware last year.


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks Blondel. BillyS


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My recommendation for French Virgins is to get a good travel guide. IMO the best is the Guide Verte (Michelin Green Guide). There is a France (as a whole) book and then more detailed books for each of the regions - Brittany, Aquitaine, Dordogne etc. There's also Fodor's and Lonely Planet, but beware of getting one with "hotels and restaurants" in it. No use at all to a motorhomer.

France is a country of "regions", each with its own people, climate, geography, history, traditions, foods, etc etc. 

Normandy and Brittany are the closest.. and the most interesting... in the north. Be aware the further north you stay, the cooler and the wetter the weather.

Reading the guide you will see things that capture your interest.. or not! Plus of course there are hundreds of must-see landmarks.

As you do the research, don't hesitate to ask the questions that pop into your head. There's a wealth of info on France in the community here.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be the same, first timers! So will also be interested in the replies
> 
> ...


A point to consider... May can still be quite cool. September is much warmer.. plus the foires de vin will be on in the supermarkets. (Wine sales).


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks Herman Hymer. BillyS


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

HermanHymer said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks for the Info Herman Hymer. We are hoping to travel to the Motorhome show in Duesseldorf, in September, although we might do a hop over to France at that time as well. That's why we want to do the main tour of France in May. BillyS


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are familiar with France :lol: :lol: :lol: 

but we all had to start, as others have said don't try to cover too much, the old phrase "never mind the quality look at the width" is how some people seem to tackle France......... 8O 

do the opposite.

I would agree September is warmer, but that may not be what you want......

head South for heat, south of the Loire is generally reckoned to be OK but with recent weather, there can be no guarantee - the Lot has been as wet as the UK of late (since October 29th last year) but in the summer can be 45C+.......... in September it can be mid 30's and lovely...

Decide how far roughly you would like to go in total, divide by three then that is the furthest south to head.

Avoid peages but tootall (technical term = amble) through the villages and small towns, many have aires, most have places you can park overnight foc (it is perfectly legal to stop overnight as long as you are not causing an obstruction, so the town hall car park or the canal side, or riverside car parks are perfectly OK........

The key thing is NOT to set a definite plan, it will go out of the window within 24 hours, so simply enjy, drive a bt, stop, have a walk round, buy a coffee (OK that is €2 a small cup) and watc the word go by - you know it makes sense.....

Of course if you have youngsters who want the beach then things are different........ but only you know and can tell us. BUT mainly ENJOY the experience of driving on well maintained and often virtually empty roads and not having to pay to park in towns.......

as well as bread, croissants, chocolatines, brioche, wine, coffee, duck, warm sunshine and a relaxed atmosphere, oh and gasoil (diesel) at currently about £1.08 per litre........

Dave

Always happy to give you help and advice, we love the place so much that after 40+ years of visiting we retired (nominally) here - but I now work harder than I ever did in school..... :lol:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just echoing the advice already given about not trying to do too much.

If you have a burning ambition to see Mont St Michel maybe try ambling (that's similar to tootalling but not quite so fast!) down the north coast through Normandy on a "suck it and see" basis. If you're happy and the weather is good that's fine but anytime you want to break away it is easy just to turn the nose south and in 3 hours drive or less you can be south of the Loire where the weather is usually better and the whole ambience changes. 
Or you can explore the Loire Valley with all those lovely chateaux, or you can head a little west to the coast and investigate the south of Brittany (which is quite different from the north coast), or you can........, no - stop! Enough - just enjoy  

Alan


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks Alhod. Decicions, decisions, so much choice. Thanks all for your input. I'll have a look at the "All the Aires" Locator Map of France, ( which came with the book) later on this evening, and try and have some sort of plan of a feasable route, although nothing is set in stone. The joy of not making any definate route,is that one can always change ones mind at the last minute.Regards, BillyS


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I like to "amble"

I like to "tootall"

I much prefer to "bimble" but it means I tend to arrive after the amblers and tootallers  and sometimes I just never arrive at all. :lol:


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Touring France*

We go to France around 3times a year.
One of our most important books is the caravan club, caravan Europe 
France and Andorra.
This shows,municipals,(our favourite), all year sites and normal,
All have been visited by members, there is details such as how near a town etc, how much ( pos out of date)' but it is almost invaluable to us,
We do carry ACSI, and other books.
All the best


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

One of the great things about France is that there is no need to make any plan! Especially out of the main season (which applies to both May and September) you will have absolutley no difficulty finding a place to stop. And as has been said here many times, if the site/aire you have aimed for is full there is always another not far away.
Rather than make a firm itinerary we just head out with a vague idea of the area to visit and play it by ear - never fails! 

Nothing definite except that it will be good 

:wink: 

Alan


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks Penguin for your prompt and informative reply. BillyS


----------



## Etap (Feb 5, 2013)

Like others have tented caravanned and now motorhomed across the channel since 1977, I always reckon that on the first trip to France it is a good idea to see the Dordogne and travel back up and see the Loire on the way home, it's doable in two weeks easily and I think you will see some of the best of France, staying at whatever campsite or Aire that crops up on the way and as others have said it's better to go south in May.
Good luck
Etap


----------



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Many thanks Etap. BillyS


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I certainly agree that the Dordogne gives a really good intro to the best France has to offer. Quite easy two day drive if you keep going and certainly worth it when you arrive  

Alan


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

We used both those publications last Summer and were well recommended. It's worth getting the GPS codes for the France Passion which I think may be included in this years guide otherwise some of them are a little tricky to find.

We really enjoyed Normandy and Loire Valley both doable within two weeks.

Mount Saint Michel we stayed at the first aire as you arrive into Pontorson which is about a 15 minute cycle from the mount. Free showers available at the main office.

Closer to MSM are another couple of private Aires all under 10 euros per night including EHU.

Worth staying a couple of days and going in the evening when the crowds have left for the day to see the son et lumiere show.

Bayeux and Arramanche were also quite interesting from the tapestry and WWII exhibits.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That's decided then :lol:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Like Baldrick we make a cunning plan whenever we go to France, usually a couple of times a year.
Our plan is so cunning that even we don't know where we are going to go.

I usually book P&O to Calais at least 48 hrs before we leave (including the Club Lounge) which last year cost around £135 return.
We arrive in Calais, turn right and often end up at La Mailleraye for the first night or three.

That is the plan executed to perfection, Baldrick would be proud.
The next four weeks we bimble and bumble around depending on the weather. If it is cool or wet we head south otherwise just go where and when we fancy.

For us that is what France is all about. Just enjoy!

Landyman.


----------

